# iPhone 5 booting up?



## Blake Bowden (Sep 5, 2012)

Save up your pennies iPhone fans! Looks like the "New" iPhone will be announced September 12th. I was really hoping for a fresh look instead an elongated 4S one. Either way, Apple will sell a ton and everyone will look like zombies infatuated with their precious smartphones 

[video=youtube;kaVzt-_zajE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaVzt-_zajE&feature=player_embedded[/video]​


----------



## robert leachman (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh no only none months old and now my 4S is outdated and obsolete
aAAAaahhhh


----------



## robert leachman (Sep 5, 2012)

Nine 

Still can't type and forget about what auto correct does


----------



## Bill Hosler (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm just glad it is coming quick! My iPhone 3s is tired and needs to be replaced. In October my contract will be up with AT&T and I am switching to sprint and I am getting iPhone 5


----------



## Ed Nelson (Sep 10, 2012)

I will be an iPhone 5 zombie.  My 3Gs phones are slow and buggy (and the battery life is very short these days). I put off upgrading when both the 4 and 4s came out...it's time for a change.


----------



## filmgeekben (Sep 12, 2012)

Its not quite enough to get me to jump ship from my Nexus S that's 1.5 years old. I've found getting a few decent upgrades (running Jellybean) have helped it keep pace with other devices. Only wish it was faster, as it only has a single core on its Snapdragon processor.

There are some excellent features in the iPhone 5 and anyone making the jump from their 3GS (which is going to be a lot of users) will be extremely satisfied.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm with you on the Nexus S. I am currently running Ice Cream Sandwich, but will be installing Jellybean soon. I just like the freedom Android offers. The iPhone 5 does look nice but looks aren't everything!


----------



## filmgeekben (Sep 13, 2012)

Speaking of freedom, I found myself being oddly impressed with the added ability to share directly to facebook from within the Camera Roll app in the iPhone 5 demonstration... until I realized that Android has MUCH better sharing capabilities and has for years!

Just shows how good they are at doing product demos.

Also, apparently people are "legitimately" mad about the new connector.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 13, 2012)

I can understand the anger. I would be the same way. Here is an adapter...it's $29 and oh by the way you can't use it with the most expensive accessories you own so you have to replace them. Yeah I can totally see why so many people think Apple is better. It's expensive so that means better, right?


----------



## filmgeekben (Sep 13, 2012)

I ironic part about the adapter is that even though it will physically connect to the 'classic' 30 pin connector, you don't regain the old functionality. This means that even with an adapter, some devices will not work properly with the new iPhone.

I do think Apple has the right idea about using bluetooth and wifi for most communication/playback, but I also realize that the iPhone userbase is incredibly broad and many users will have absolutely no idea how to use those things.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 13, 2012)

I know it is all about marketing and the bottom line, but so many times you see a company do things like this. They assume every single person that uses their products are tech savvy people, but forget about those that aren't. Oh well, I will not buy the new iPhone because I am done with their stuff. I like flexibility too much. Which is also why I prefer Linux to other operating systems on my personal computer.


----------



## JTM (Sep 16, 2012)

i want to ban everyone with an iphone 5. not that i will... banning blake would be a bad career move for me.  just sayin.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Mar 13, 2013)

I like my 5 but I am having an issue. The phone works great on wifi but if I go out the signal fluctuates between 3G to LTE to no data at all. 

I went to the Sprint store and their techs did a diagnostic check and said if I had more issues to go to the Apple store. 

Today I went to the Apple store for the first time. The "genus" said all we needed to do is set the device back to factory. 

After spending the day reinstalling my apps the issue isn't resolved. I don't think it's the coverage because if you can't get LTE in Frisco, Texas Sprint has major issues.


----------

